# ما هو الايمولجين والايمالجين؟



## ehabmoham (11 فبراير 2015)

الي أساتذتي الكرام: هل الايمولجين هو الايمالجين؟ وان كانا يختلفا فما الاسم العلمي لكل منهما،، شكرًا جزيلا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (18 فبراير 2015)

هو الnp9 وnp10 ويستخدم في المنظفات الصناعيه وليس لمستحضرات التجميل


----------

